# Living in Egypt as a British-born Qatari!



## Nadeem Akhtar (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi all

I just wanted to take some time to introduce myself. I am now living in Alexandria, Egypt, as a London-born Qatari. A strange time to make the move, you may be thinking! Well, I have been here regularly on business trips for a long time, since 2009 actually, but made the switch just before the big changes have occurred in the political world in the MENA region. So, I'm not entirely a newcomer.

But, what can I say. There is much more uncertainty in the region. I feel like we should all be making more of a genuine attempt to communicate with each other, and look after each other, considering the maniacal actions of our governments worldwide. It's time to go back to basics haha!

Seriously, though, I wanted to put myself out there and get chatting to other expats. Obviously I am not completely culturally alien to Egypt, but I also feel like a Westerner in many respects, so I'm from both worlds. Anyway, nice to be here - and I look forward to meeting many interesting expats from Egypt and others parts of MENA!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Please feel free to join in any discussions that take your fancy

Maiden


----------

